# make love = κάνω έρωτα ή κάνω σεξ;



## andy (May 28, 2008)

Παρένθεση-αποδόμηση: κάποια στιγμή που δεν θα έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουμε, να ανοίξουμε και κανένα νήμα για αυτό το σιχαμερό, μισητό και γλυκανάλατο "κάνω έρωτα". Αμ, δεν κάνεις πάντα έρωτα, φίλε μου, τις περισσότερες φορές κάνεις απλώς σεξ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, πρόκειται για τον πιο γελοίο και ελεεινό ευφημισμό και όποτε τον ακούω να διατυπώνεται από άντρα (συγγνώμη Γιάννη) μού σηκώνονται οι τρίχες στον σβέρκο... Αυτά με τα δικά μου φροϋδικά και μη συμπλέγματα.


----------



## zephyrous (May 28, 2008)

Πού είδες τον άντρα;


----------



## andy (May 28, 2008)

Τον συγκεκριμένο μήτε εγώ τον είδα, μήτε και κανείς άλλος...


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2008)

Το πιο γελοίο είναι όταν χρησιμοποιούν το "κάνω έρωτα" για να μεταφράσουν χυδαιότατες λέξεις της αγγλικής γλώσσας που καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με "έρωτα".
Επίσης, όταν το χρησιμοποιούν σε στατιστικές του τύπου "Ο Έλληνας κάνει έρωτα τόσες φορές το χρόνο".


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Να τα βάλετε με τους Αγγλοσάξονες, που λένε make love. Εμείς δεν κρυβόμαστε σε σχέση με τη σημασία του «έρωτα»:

Πάπυρος: 1. έντονη συναισθηματική έλξη στην οποία συνυπάρχει και *πόθος για σαρκική επαφή* 
ΛΚΝ: 1.το συναίσθημα το οποίο δημιουργείται σε κπ., όταν *το σεξουαλικό του ενδιαφέρον* επικεντρωθεί σε ορισμένο πρόσωπο, και εκδηλώνεται με ποικίλους τρόπους:
ΛΝΕΓ: έντονο συναίσθημα έλξεως και επιθυμίας μεταξύ δύο προσώπων, που χαρακτηρίζεται και από *πόθο για σεξουαλική επαφή*.

Απλώς χρησιμοποιούμε την ελληνική λέξη αντί να πούμε σεξ.

Από την άλλη, δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που σε επιμέλεια έχω αλλάξει το «αγάπη» σε «έρωτα».


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2008)

Οι Αγγλοσάξονες, όμως, λένε και have sex. Γιατί να προτιμάμε το ένα έναντι του άλλου; Ειδικά όταν η περίσταση είναι τέτοια που απαιτεί τη λέξη "σεξ", π.χ. σε περιπτώσεις στατιστικής όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω;


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2008)

Παλιότερα πάντως, "κάνω (τον) έρωτα" τόσο στα ελληνικά όσο και στα ξένα σήμαινε "ερωτοτροπώ, φλερτάρω". Παράδειγμα, ένα πολύ χαρακτηριστικό απόσπασμα από τον Χουρμούζη, "-- Είναι πολύ καιρός οπού κάνετε τον έρωτα; -- Δυο χρόνια, αλλά αλληλογραφία αρχίσαμε από πέρσι" (παραθέτω από μνήμης). Έτσι και στον Παπαδιαμάντη.
Έτσι και στο λιμπρέτο του Ντον Τζοβάννη: Giovinette che fate all'amore... (εκεί που παρουσιάζονται η Τζερλίνα κι ο Μαζέτος).

Μετά, άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημερινή σημασία. Ο Θεοτοκάς στην Αργώ έχει "κάνω τον έρωτα".


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2008)

Εις επίρρωση όσων είπε ο Νίκος, να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι γράφει το Πρωίας (στο *έρως* / έρωτας / ‡ έρωντας): "σφόδρα συμπάθεια και έλξις, *ιδίως σαρκική*". Επίσης αναφέρει ρήμα *ερωτοσμίγω*: "σμίγω με αγάπην, συναντώμαι εις ένωσιν ερωτικήν". Όπως βλέπετε, η "ερωτική ένωσις" δεν μπορεί παρά να νοείται ως σαρκική (συνεύρεση) - και ταυτίζεται με το "με αγάπην". Τέλος, ως *ερωτισμός* ορίζεται η "υπερβολική ορμή του *γενετησίου* ενστίκτου".

ΥΓ Διατί εχάθησαν τόσο υπέροχες λέξεις όπως ερωτοκαυχηματίας, ερωτοπλανταγμένος, ερωτόπλαστος, ερωτοπλουμισμένος, ερωτοτρικυμία, ερωτοφλόγιστος, ερωτόχαρος (=αυτός που απέλαυσε ή απολαύει τον έρωτα, τας ερωτικάς απολαύσεις);


----------

